# The Electric Wheelchair



## telecaster90 (Sep 12, 2007)

The Electric Wheelchair is a cadance that is associated with the Santa Clara Vanguard, a DCI drum corp. Just figured some of the drummers on here might dig this, seeing that it's cool as hell


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice vid! 

Brings back memories... high school and college were so freaking long ago! 

I liked it, pretty musical for a DC cadence... wish drum solos in rock and metal bands were as creative!


----------

